

Restored Forests Breathe Life into Efforts Against Climate Change - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/24/science/earth/restored-forests-are-making-inroads-against-climate-change-.html?ref=science

======
webaholic
It is not recommended to post articles which are behind a paywall... please
post a direct link if possible!

